

Ask HN: What about a read later Feature in HN? - cfontes

Where I work there is a really stupid DansGuardian setup that doesn't allow me to see 90% of the internet.<p>So a lot of times I see nice topics here that I wish I could save to read later.<p>Is there a way to implement some kind of read later feature ? so I can log in my account and get a list ? it could be daily erased so we don't need a lot of space to put all this, just for reading at home late night.<p>Thanks !
======
fakelvis
If you're only looking to save stories to read later on a day-by-day basis,
why not upvote stories you want to read later and then visit your 'saved
stories' when you have better access (accessible through your profile page)?

~~~
cfontes
This could be a nice option, but I would prefer a dedicated feature, maybe
even save the big ones to read in the weekend...

I sometimes use my "patented"(kidding just my way of organizing myself) Gmail
priority box tagging to task system to save the best ones for later, but It's
not nice to have to e-mail 20 things a day to yourself.

------
chrisclark1729
It's a cool feature idea. Although, I have a workaround. I usually just copy
the link location and save it to my delicious account with the tag toread.

Maybe delicious is blocked at your company, so that's not an option.

